# Any Clubs in Southern Cali?



## StellerGal (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys, This is my first week on this site...and I was wondering if anyone knows of any maltese clubs/groups that are here in Southern California? I am in the Inland Empire (Corona)...so if anyone lives close and would like to get our dogs together for a playdate...let me know!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to Sm,







your fluffbutt is cute, I do think there are a few from S. Calif.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm in Irvine, not too far away. 

So far, nobody has set up anything but maybe you can get it started!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm in newport beach...about an hours drive i think


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm in Visalia, about 3 hours away. Well, it is with the way I drive.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I live in Orange County. I'm overly protective about giving too much specific info on the internet, but I live in the northwest area of OC. I'd love to meet other SM members. Does anyone know of dog friendly locations? Mine is so shy that we haven't gone to dog parks, but she has been to Fashion Island, which is a dog friendly place.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duffmeister and I would meet up! We're Santa Monica area.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i go to fashion island all the time- it is sooo dog friendly. do you all want to have a meet up there? maybe on a weekend? that would be so much fun, we could take lots of pics too


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Fashion Island is fine for me. If that's too far for others, maybe we cound fine somewhere else?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Fashion Island is fine for me. If that's too far for others, maybe we cound fine somewhere else?[/B]


Is Fashion Island in OC? I don't mind driving but I'm not sure how much further OC is from my neck of the woods. I've made 2 trips to LAX in the last two weeks (will be making another one tomorrow to pick up my new baby) and it's about 3 hrs from Visalia to LAX. 

Would anybody else be bringing their non-canine children? I have two that will probably insist on going!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm 22 so it'll just be me and my doggie child! that would be so cool to have soo many maltese there..


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi and I would probably be able to make it! We're in the LAX area...


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Is Fashion Island a mall type place? I was hoping for a get together at a park or something where our puppies can play together. I take Duff to the small dog section in Runyon Canyon. Is anyone up for something like that?


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, we are really spread out. 

Fashion Island is a beautiful outdoor shopping mall in Newport Beach. It's fun to take the dogs there and walk around, but they cannot be free to run and play.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm a bit confused..where is everyone from??? yes fashion island is a gorgeous outdoor mall. there are tons of parks, how to choose one?!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus and I are in Santa Monica. We're up for traveling to see some other puppies. I'd much rather them actually be able to play vs walking around on a leash though. There are some standard dog parks in my area w/ fenced off small dog areas. There's also this park on Main Street in SM that's like 2 blocks from the beach. 

Or we could meet at the dog beach in Huntington Beach or Long Beach before it gets too cold...maybe? Anybody?


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I would like to go. I live in Santa Clarita. Where Magic Mountain is. OC is a little far, but I might be up to it.
Probably doesn't matter where you meet. I wouldn't take them off the leash, unless it was someone's back yard, or some sort of a secure spot.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Every time we've been to the dog beach in Huntington Beach there have been loads of large dogs so Zoey stays on leash and gets sand between her toes (me too!).

But if everybody brings their dog carriers we could eat at Duke's at the foot of the pier or Ruby's at the end of the pier. A nice view...


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Linus, Your myspace page is too cute. Love "I'm too sexy for my leash"!

It looks like we are all spread out from Corona (Inland Empire), Irvine/Newport Beach up to Santa Monica and even Santa Clarita. Maybe someone can come up with a good plan................


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Linus, Your myspace page is too cute. Love "I'm too sexy for my leash"!
> 
> It looks like we are all spread out from Corona (Inland Empire), Irvine/Newport Beach up to Santa Monica and even Santa Clarita. Maybe someone can come up with a good plan................[/B]



Thanks much! 

Maybe someone has a great park they would like to go to? I take Duff to Westiminster Park in Venice as well. It's definitely one of the nicer ones in my area. I'm open to other suggestions as well! We're also going to Runyon Canyon Saturday morning. It's a great place for him to run around, and meet tons of other doggies! 

Maybe this is just me, but I don't want to go somewhere and have to keep him on leash or in a bag (gasp!). I was hoping to do this as much for his socialization as mine!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe this is just me, but I don't want to go somewhere and have to keep him on leash or in a bag (gasp!). I was hoping to do this as much for his socialization as mine!
[/QUOTE]

I have never taken her off leash in a public place. I would be a little afraid of not being able to catch her if she were to run in a street, or god forbid a bigger dog came out of nowhere. But I would still go, I just don't know if I would let her run freely. Maybe I am just a little paranoid. I am talking about not even 3 lbs of little dog, that is fast as lightning if she doesn't want me to catch her.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis and i live in the san gabriel area, about 15 miles east of downtown LA... we'd love to meet up with everyone, it'd be so cute to see a group of maltese playing. otis is a bit aggressive, though, i hope he'll behave. i'll bring his leash just in case


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Maybe this is just me, but I don't want to go somewhere and have to keep him on leash or in a bag (gasp!). I was hoping to do this as much for his socialization as mine!


I have never taken her off leash in a public place. I would be a little afraid of not being able to catch her if she were to run in a street, or god forbid a bigger dog came out of nowhere. But I would still go, I just don't know if I would let her run freely. Maybe I am just a little paranoid. I am talking about not even 3 lbs of little dog, that is fast as lightning if she doesn't want me to catch her.
[/QUOTE]

Barb, I totally understand. I never let Linus off leash when he can run off in general. However, Linus is trained to stay by my side. I was meaning a park or some enclosed area where they can actually play and interact with one another. I don't think meeting up at a mall or restaurant is going to be much fun for Linus. I mean, I'd enjoy it, but I'd really like to find a play group for him. 



> otis and i live in the san gabriel area, about 15 miles east of downtown LA... we'd love to meet up with everyone, it'd be so cute to see a group of maltese playing. otis is a bit aggressive, though, i hope he'll behave. i'll bring his leash just in case


Linus and I are going to Runyon Canyon in West Hollywood Saturday morning if anyone would like to join us. There's a fenced off grass area that little dogs can play in. Part of the park is on leash, and part is off as well. We usually hike to the top and back down. Linus runs around like a crazy man! 

Runyon Canyon


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmm this is difficult. i would want to go somewhere too that they can run around off thier leashes (somewhere safe for our dogs of course). lola cannot be bothered to stay in a bag for more than a few minutes-- let alone go in a restaurant!! i guess we'll all keep on trying to figure something out..


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow! So many OCer's on here! I am too. I live in Laguna Niguel and I go to Fashion Island all the time.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

has anyone found a spot yet? no one wants to offer their house? i will volunteer my house. anyone up to driving to victorville?

Amber


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> has anyone found a spot yet? no one wants to offer their house? i will volunteer my house. anyone up to driving to victorville?
> 
> Amber[/B]



I wish I had a house! Duff and I are treking to the Barrington Dog Park this weekend. They have a small dog area. Barrington Dog Park

Also, I know I posted this in another section, but I think this would be a great get-together for us SoCal residents. Linus and I are participating in a 5K run/walk at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena on Oct 29th. You get to dress up for Halloween, and there's an auction and pet adoption afterwards. The proceeds benefit shelters and rescues in the Los Angeles area. PM me if you want to participate!

Race for the Rescues


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is another dog walk called Wag n Walk in Seal Beach. http://www.sbacc.org/ It's sponsored by the Seal Beach Animal Care Center, a "pro-life" shelter, on October 14. Unfortunately I'll be out of town for this one, but maybe someone else is interested in this.

If anyone still wants to try to get something together to meet I'd be interested.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

there is a Bow wow Ween event going on for halloween at the barrington dog park

im planning to go coz i couldnt make it last year

bow wow ween


----------



## bellablondie (Oct 14, 2006)

> there is a Bow wow Ween event going on for halloween at the barrington dog park
> 
> im planning to go coz i couldnt make it last year
> 
> bow wow ween[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=271711
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[size=[size=5]
Hi,
I take my baby to the barrington dog park also. It's nice to know that someone lives close. Maybe we can meet up there.
Is the bow wow ween actually on Haloween? If so, what are the hrs?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

5th Annual BowWowWeen 
Sunday, October 29, 2006 
Barrington Park
333 S. Barrington Ave, Brentwood
Between San Vicente & Sunset Blvds.
noon to 4 pm; doggie costume costume starts at 2 pm

im not that close to brentwood, but i wouldnt mind the drive on halloween








and the bow wow ween is on the 29th Oct.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
Hi,
I take my baby to the barrington dog park also. It's nice to know that someone lives close. Maybe we can meet up there.
Is the bow wow ween actually on Haloween? If so, what are the hrs?
[/QUOTE]


Duff and I go to Barrington Park all the time! We should definitely plan to meet up sometime. Maybe we'll try and make it to the bow wow ween after our run in Pasedena.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

ryder and i are from Valencia Ca...

near san fernando valley...

i want to get together with a bunch of other maltese owners...

my poor ryder boy needs a friend and i was kindof interested in breeding him...

but anyways, just wanted to let everyone know were from socal as well =]

:biggrin:


----------



## puppymeister7 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lady Chantel (aka. Choo-Choo) and I reside the South Bay. Redondo Beach off-leash dog park also has a separate area for small dogs.


----------

